# Show Your Max Bills



## JonS1967

I don't believe I've seen a "Post Your Max Bill" thread so I thought I'd start one. I can't think of a watch that's more deserving. So please post anything you've got that's Max Bill... Chronoscopes, hand winds, vintage, etc. Here's my Chronoscope. Who knows, maybe I'll add a white-faced version to my collection soon!!

Cheers, 
Jon


----------



## Tony Abbate

Mine says hi


----------



## daddycool

Hello from Bucharest


----------



## Kilovolt

On the shore of Lake Como in Italy:


----------



## Bananagram

Thanks guys. You've just made me add a Chronoscope (which I've been lusting after for years) to my short list... Right now my Max Bill is the one for my Mastercard...


----------



## chris slack

A curse on you guys !! that's another large sum of money I need to spend,those are painfully beautiful.


----------



## JonS1967

chris slack said:


> A curse on you guys !! that's another large sum of money I need to spend,those are painfully beautiful.


I know! I'm having the same problem too. Especially when I see the light faced versions! Now I must have both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucible

Really keen to see any little 34mm handwind models as they're my current saving-for model. 

The chronographs are beautiful but just too big for my little wrists. Thanks for showing!

Lucy


----------



## beeman101

Those are some delicious looking watches. especially love the one with the white dial and gold case. Brilliant stuff i say"


----------



## opinian

Wow that gold chronoscope is just drool-worthy...


----------



## Der Amf

opinian said:


> Wow that gold chronoscope is just drool-worthy...


Seeing this


Tony Abbate said:


> Mine says hi


reminded me of this


----------



## beeman101

Is it me or the camera? But the gold finishes look different on both?


----------



## Der Amf

beeman101 said:


> Is it me or the camera? But the gold finishes look different on both?


Given how gold behaves on camera I'm sure one could find photos with the appearances swapped round?

At any rate, I think the comparison favours both: the Nomos by being reminded of it by a Max Bill, the Max Bill by being in the same company as a $20k watch


----------



## Splinter Faction

Lucible, your wish is my command. Because I don't have a very good camera, I apologize for the image quality. To attempt to help with that, I would emphasize at least two things. First, the dial is definitely not "white;" it is what I would call silvery, and gives a multitude of different looks depending on the type and angle of the light. Second, and for me this is good, but maybe not for everyone, it is a truly small watch, both in diameter and depth. I love to look at it from the side, as the acrylic crystal is beautiful, and it makes a striking UFO-ish look. Finally, I would add that for a watch at this price, fit and finish are remarkable. My fear upon receiving a new watch is always that there will be some defect in the hands, some garbage on the dial, or whatever. None of that with this one. I really like it.


----------



## Splinter Faction

Lucy, the camera is not better, but I tried to get some better shots with improved lighting.

























Those are not scratches on the back, just a smeared fingerprint.


----------



## Ric Capucho

A few weeks ago I happened to glance at the Max Bill signature on the arse end of my Chronoscope and saw a deep scratch... *****ed and moaned for a couple of days, until I realised it was an underline to Max's signature.

Oops.

Lucy, succumb... succumb... silver dialled handwind with numbers... 

Ric


----------



## Splinter Faction

Ric, is that the Junghans Milanaise band? Do you like it? I've seen one post here from someone who loved it, and one from someone who said it was disappointing. I'm thinking about adding one, but, embarrassing as it may sound, I'm a little bit afraid of changing it myself, as there is no space at all at the edges of my leather strap. Advice?


----------



## Ric Capucho

It's a replacement milanese off Ebay (goodcheapman) at about 0.8mm weave, if I remember correctly. I did buy it on a stock Junghans milanese, but it was so fine that it sort of slithered about on my wrist. The leather straps aren't much better.

I bought a proper bracelet removing thingy, which is essential if yer don't wanna scratch yer watches. Like two forks that clamp inside those gaps. Erm, hard to describe.

Ric


----------



## Splinter Faction

OK, thanks. I may see about getting the thingy. I just have the little thing with a semi-circle on the end of it now, and it does not inspire confidence.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Splinter Faction said:


> OK, thanks. I may see about getting the thingy. I just have the little thing with a semi-circle on the end of it now, and it does not inspire confidence.


Little things rarely do.

Ric


----------



## JonS1967

Wrist shot. A nice rainy day in otherwise sunny San Diego. Apologies for the less than stellar shot.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgrasparil

I've been wanting to pull the trigger on a Max Bill handwinder, but I'm worried its going to wear small on my 6.75" wrist...

Would anyone be kind enough to post a wrist shot on a similar sized wrist, and perhaps a wrist shot also of the Max Bill automatic? I'm wondering if the 4 mm difference is going make a lot of difference (i know the price difference will... hahaha) :-D

TIA!


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Here's my black chronoscope...Until I saw one in the metal, I had always set my mind on the white dial, but I loved the black instead.


----------



## InsaneMainframe

Here you go, greetings from Shanghai


----------



## Churlish

dgrasparil said:


> Would anyone be kind enough to post a wrist shot on a similar sized wrist, and perhaps a wrist shot also of the Max Bill automatic? I'm wondering if the 4 mm difference is going make a lot of difference (i know the price difference will... hahaha) :-D
> 
> TIA!


Not sure if you've seen it, but there's a thread with a photo of both Max Bill's on the same wrist.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/max-bill-automatic-compared-hand-wound-model-569014.html


----------



## dgrasparil

Churlish said:


> Not sure if you've seen it, but there's a thread with a photo of both Max Bill's on the same wrist.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/max-bill-automatic-compared-hand-wound-model-569014.html


Thanks for the lead, Churlish! That was most helpful. Best regards.


----------



## Der Amf

Churlish said:


> Not sure if you've seen it, but there's a thread with a photo of both Max Bill's on the same wrist.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/max-bill-automatic-compared-hand-wound-model-569014.html


Thread notes some differences between the two. One I (think) I spot from the photos is that the HW version has more of a curve to the dial?


----------



## tribe125




----------



## JonS1967

Wearing mine today. A little better cell phone shot. And what better date to display than a date with the exquisite number 4!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tribe125

Exquisite indeed. It's partly why I took my picture from the angle I did.


----------



## JonS1967

A perfect day for my Chronoscope!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I forgot about this thread when I posted this Max Bill handwind in another thread earlier. Here it is by day:









And here by night:


----------



## JonS1967

watchcrank said:


> I forgot about this thread when I posted this Max Bill handwind in another thread earlier. Here it is by day:
> 
> View attachment 1424896


What a beauty! Very nice photo too!


----------



## andrew_garcia

Hi guys. New to the forum and first post is my own Max Bill Chronoscope, just purchased a few hours ago. Would like to thank the opinions of posters here as my trolling of the site contributed to the purchase! Cheers.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Der Amf

Pretty good for one's first ever post to be a Max Bill Chrono. In gold. :-!


----------



## JonS1967

Beautiful watch! Welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stunning watch, and a big welcome.

Ric


----------



## andrew_garcia

Thanks everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Rolex Submariner
Rolex Datejust 70s
Rolex Precision 70s
IWC Big Pilot
Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope


----------



## Time On My Hands

andrew_garcia, that's a big opening gambit. I fold!


----------



## Omega551

Max Bill Automatic 027/3500.00
.*
*Album
Max Bill • Day | Night
.
Day
.

*.
*Night
.
*
.
*Complete Photo Set
.
... ... 
.
... ... 
.
... ...


----------



## Tony Abbate

Chronoscope on a black Russian leather strap yesterday and an old vintage possibly reptile strap today.


----------



## StufflerMike

"Today" gets my vote.


----------



## aferrarini

Hi, this is my hand wind on mesh


----------



## dhtjr

aferrarini said:


> Hi, this is my hand wind on mesh


Hi aferrarini,

Looks fantastic. Would you mind sharing your wrist size? Also, if you get the chance, perhaps you could post a wrist shot from more of a distance. I'm trying to get an idea of the true size of the 34mm, and often wrist closeups distort the proportions a bit. Thanks, and very nice watch!


----------



## aferrarini

Hi dhtjr, my wrist is small at about 16-16.5 cm. Here is another shot.


----------



## aferrarini

Sorry for the crappy quality of this photo but it was only intended to show the proportions.
Bye


----------



## dhtjr

aferrarini said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality of this photo but it was only intended to show the proportions.
> Bye


This is very helpful, and I appreciate you taking the time. My wrist is about the same as yours, so your pics give me a good sense of how it will fit. Thanks again.


----------



## aferrarini

I think it fits like a glove on my wrist and the bracelet is really comfortable and complements well the look of the watch. I guess you'll be happy with it if you'll ever pull the trigger and buy it!


----------



## tobitas

Non of them is mine, but saw this Max Bill display at a jeweler in Lindau/ Germany the other day.


----------



## JonS1967

tobitas said:


> Non of them is mine, but saw this Max Bill display at a jeweler in Lindau/ Germany the other day.
> 
> View attachment 1569920


Drool! I wish there had been somewhere near where I live for me to see my watch in person before I purchased it. It surely would've made the color choice an easier decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry72

Changed the bracelet for a suede strap today


----------



## Tony Abbate

Chronoscope for the weekend


----------



## JonS1967

watchdaddy1 inspired me to put mine on tonight. This is an old pic though.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Churlish

Thanks to a new arrival, I finally have something to post here! 



















I'm very happy


----------



## aferrarini

Beautiful!


----------



## Oblongata

I just received the MB auto, but it fits rather large on my small 6 inch wrists so I've decided to return it. Some interesting differences here between this brand new MB and a 5 year old MB handwind. Notice the differences in the dial - different colour, bolder lines, and not as much lume on the 34mm. Perhaps, the dial on the handwind has simply aged with time.


----------



## Omega551

> Thanks to a new arrival, I finally have something to post here!


Congrats*, *Churlish! "Welcome to Max Bill country." We were both agonizing at roughly the same time over getting this watch. I've had my automatic for three months now and have been very happy with it (though I sometimes wish I had opted for the more practical automatic-date like yours). The watch reveals itself in different ways with the subtlest changes of light. I tried to capture that with some day/night photos in this thread, but now you'll have the pleasure of discovering the watch yourself. Enjoy!


----------



## Churlish

Omega551 said:


> (though I sometimes wish I had opted for the more practical automatic-date like yours)


I went back and forth on that question many many times! I chose utility over purity, but we both opted for the automatic in the end 

The Max Bill is really something special. I'd looked at so many pictures but the way that the light interacts with the crystal and the dial really has to be appreciated in person.


----------



## Nokie




----------



## Churlish




----------



## watchdaddy1

The Bad A$$ 4 showing today


----------



## JonS1967

Back on leather now that the weather is trying to cool off a bit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJWN

a wrist shot of the Junghans Meister Telemeter


----------



## JonS1967

TJWN said:


> a wrist shot of the Junghans Meister Telemeter
> View attachment 1828258


This is one seriously hot watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

TJWN said:


> a wrist shot of the Junghans Meister Telemeter
> View attachment 1828258


Very nice!


----------



## Big Guy

That Junghans Meister Telemeter...


----------



## TJWN

Big Guy said:


> That Junghans Meister Telemeter...


just do it!

is a very well done re-issue of the 1950's telemeter.


----------



## aferrarini

TJWN said:


> a wrist shot of the Junghans Meister Telemeter
> View attachment 1828258


It's a wonderful Watch! One of my favorite together with the max bill. Would like to get it one day. I'm just afraid It will be too big on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## Oblongata

On original strap














Shell Cordovan strap


----------



## JonS1967

Oblongata said:


> Shell Cordovan strap
> View attachment 1867418
> 
> View attachment 1867426
> 
> View attachment 1867434


The Shell Cordovan strap looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aferrarini

Oblongata said:


> On original strap
> 
> View attachment 1867410
> 
> Shell Cordovan strap
> View attachment 1867418
> 
> View attachment 1867426
> 
> View attachment 1867434


I've the 34 mm Max Bill with no numbers on mesh, which fits very well the aestetic of the watch, but I was thinking of getting a shell cordovan strap from nomos too for a more "casual" look. I was wondering how the brown strap would fit with the silver dial of the Max bill and I have to say it looks great!!


----------



## Tony Abbate

Chronoscope...photo says it all.


----------



## Contaygious

Omg this is my next company for sure. I desire everything posted! Usually I do not like cut off numbers on watches such as on GOs, but the master telemeter is so cool! I cannot decide between all these great watches!

Does anyone have this model?


----------



## stanislav

MB on brown shell cordovan:









I also have a Nomos shell cordovan and it is slightly better.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Churlish

A few photos of my Max Bill on a just-arrived Fluco "Velvety" strap, which looks very much like suede to my eye. It's a strap that is hard to find; I sourced mine from WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com (great service, shipped fast from Germany) but I may have nabbed the last brown-toned one. However, the (pricier) Nomos velour strap would give a similar look.

I'm very happy with it so far. I think it's a great match for the Max Bill: casual but still sharp, dressing it down a tad but not too relaxed.


----------



## steveo39

1st post. New arrival. Well happy.


----------



## JonS1967

steveo39 said:


> 1st post. New arrival. Well happy.


Beautiful watch! And a beautiful photo. Way nail your first post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Just changed to this for a late client meeting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo39

Thanks JonS...it was the photos and chat on here that made my mind up to go for the Max Bill.

My first German and amazed by the quality of design and build for the money.

Also amazed that me and my phone managed to take such a good photo!

Here's one more...love the way the dome looks like a layer of atmosphere with the edge of the world falling away at the 10...


----------



## JonS1967

steveo39 said:


> Thanks JonS...it was the photos and chat on here that made my mind up to go for the Max Bill.
> 
> My first German and amazed by the quality of design and build for the money.
> 
> Also amazed that me and my phone managed to take such a good photo!
> 
> Here's one more...love the way the dome looks like a layer of atmosphere with the edge of the world falling away at the 10...


Wow! Your phone took these pics! Amazing. Enjoy your new watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

HaPpy ThAnKsgiving Guy's Junghans-Max Bill










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## aferrarini

Oblongata said:


> On original strap
> 
> Shell Cordovan strap
> 
> View attachment 1867426
> 
> View attachment 1867434


I bought the same strap for the hand winder without numbers to give some variety (I normally wear it on the original mesh bracelet) and I've to say the quality is fantastic and it complements well the max bill.















Which configuration do you prefer?


----------



## Time On My Hands

In Australia, there's just no way to see a Junghans in the flesh, or to conveniently return a purchase. For over a year I was clawing through German retail sites and WUS hunting for more and more Max Bill threads, anxious to decide the right model and size.

Even at the last moment, half way through the ordering page of the dealer's website, I again changed my mind.

The wait is over, the indecision is over, and I couldn't be more pleased with a watch. Every time I glance at it, it gets more likeable.









Although I prefer hand-winders and no-date watches, I decided I don't want to have another watch to store away, protected from daily service. The date feature is practical in my new work, and on days like today, I get to enjoy the neatly stepped date window and that unbeatable 4 font even more. The date window will encourage me to wear this watch more often.









Gott im Himmel Max Bill! Thankfully you understood the design of hand length. Their lengths are not random, as per most watches. Rather, they point perfectly at the numbers to which they are directing the eye. I cannot think of a more legible watch face, designed for telling time in an era before digital readouts and handheld phones.


----------



## Churlish

Time On My Hands said:


> The wait is over, the indecision is over, and I couldn't be more pleased with a watch. Every time I glance at it, it gets more likeable.


Congratulations! Great photos too!


----------



## sduford

A truly beautiful watch, enjoy!


----------



## snue

Two fine German instruments (one of which is mine):


----------



## rokoce

snue said:


> Two fine German instruments (one of which is mine):


It's the Porsche, right?
On the serious note: is that an original strap on your MB? Complements it very well.


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## rokoce

Testing this Hirsch Rivetta strap I had lying in my watch drawer on Max Bill.


----------



## snue

rokoce said:


> It's the Porsche, right?
> On the serious note: is that an original strap on your MB? Complements it very well.


Yes, it's the stock strap that came with my watch. Thanks, I like it too -- the tan tends to dress-down the watch (vs black or croc-style browns) in my eyes, making it a great everyday wearer for me. And the silver dial + tan strap is a neat combo; earthy and elemental without calling attention to itself.


----------



## matthew P

Ive lurked this thread for a while now..... happy to be able to add mine.
Very happy with the size of the 38mm auto on my 7 inch wrist.
Thanks to all the previous posters for keeping the dream alive while I waited for one to pop up on the used forum.


----------



## Churlish

An overdue bump for this thread.


----------



## matthew P




----------



## MrBaso

Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## mirth




----------



## JonS1967

matthew P said:


> View attachment 2846778
> 
> 
> Ive lurked this thread for a while now..... happy to be able to add mine.
> Very happy with the size of the 38mm auto on my 7 inch wrist.
> Thanks to all the previous posters for keeping the dream alive while I waited for one to pop up on the used forum.


Such a beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Thanks... here she is again on a Brown Perlon..... least dressy of my strap choices


----------



## Drumguy

chris slack said:


> A curse on you guys !! that's another large sum of money I need to spend,those are painfully beautiful.


I agree


----------



## Berbatov9

I fell in love with the Junghans Max Bill the moment I first saw one here on WUS. Here is my newly acquired handwinder. Truly a remarkable design! Can't stop staring at my wrist.


----------



## korneevy

Got this little guy for a song in Tokyo, very happy, awesome design and good value for money... Not having a running seconds takes a bit of getting used to, and I wish they used something different from Valjoix, but all in all its a stunner.


----------



## matthew P

heres a different look at my MB auto on leather one piece


----------



## matthew P

Max bill on old school bond NATO

Heres a different look, dont hate it as much as I thought I might.
Could be a fun look for summer?


----------



## JonS1967

matthew P said:


> View attachment 3804226
> 
> 
> Max bill on old school bond NATO
> 
> Heres a different look, dont hate it as much as I thought I might.
> Could be a fun look for summer?


It looks better than I would have imagined it would. Great looking watch regardless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## matthew P

watchdaddy1 said:


>


Very much like.... any trouble getting the band onto the small lug gap?


----------



## watchdaddy1

matthew P said:


> Very much like.... any trouble getting the band onto the small lug gap?


Nope but these are soft, supple straps

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Churlish




----------



## JonS1967

watchdaddy1 said:


>


Two great photos!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Caught in a web of lust.


----------



## Parnis Lover




----------



## ahkeelt

Time On My Hands said:


> Caught in a web of lust.
> 
> View attachment 3934610


And ... What about that spider?


----------



## MichaelKG




----------



## paxtonyang

My automatic one, absolutely love the watch, it has all I ask for from a watch, simplicity, functionality, thin and stunningly beautiful.


----------



## kakefe

paxtonyang said:


> View attachment 4007434
> View attachment 4007450
> 
> 
> My automatic one, absolutely love the watch, it has all I ask for from a watch, simplicity, functionality, thin and stunningly beautiful.


Hi paxtonyang, 
i m also intending to buy this model but no chance to try on and a bit hesitant due to size 38mm.
can i have your wrist size in order to compare. mine is 7,5.
thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Churlish

Junky cell phone picture.


----------



## TakesALickin

Just got it four days ago. Absolutely different from any watch I've owned before, and I've owned a LOT of watches at this point.


----------



## JonS1967

TakesALickin said:


> Just got it four days ago. Absolutely different from any watch I've owned before, and I've owned a LOT of watches at this point.


Congrats on your Max Bill. The brown strap looks incredible with the black dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy

Sailing into Hong Kong with MB Chrono


----------



## TakesALickin

korneevy said:


> Sailing into Hong Kong with MB Chrono


Great action shot - it's persuaded me to put my Milanese mesh on my chronoscope (I don't know why I was holding off - what a great look!)...


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numerika




----------



## Churlish




----------



## JonS1967

Churlish said:


> View attachment 4599330


Cool photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Lou




----------



## WatchFrog

Onkel Lou said:


>


I sometimes feel like this when I pick up the post - Bills, Bills and more Bills!

{ p.s. Nice collection! }


----------



## aferrarini

Onkel Lou said:


>


I like those vintage Max Bill

Inviato dal mio XT1039 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MrBaso

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## MrBaso

Final exam week.


----------



## MediumRB

I neglected to share mine, acquired in Japan this past August:


----------



## tincob

I'm a new owner. Picked it up a few weeks ago. Just a perfect work watch for me.


----------



## SIG9

This thread is killing me! Tincob - that looks great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

oops, photo doesn't seem to have taken - heres another









Max bill auto on Heuerville rally strap - stone.
Little thicker / chunkier than the stock black but i like the more casual vibe.
I bought this strap used thinking it would be good for the speedy but i prefer it here.


----------



## rokoce

Hey guys, any idea if this one was designed by Max Bill? It looks very similar but quarter hour indices are applied and there's no lume on the hands. The movement is the same as in other vintage automatic Max Bills (J83). I really like it, but if it's an actual Max Bill design, that adds a bit of a wow factor.


----------



## StufflerMike

More of a puristic Meister, not a Max Bill design.


----------



## rokoce

Thanks. I thought so. It's just strange because there seem to be Max Bill designs with different labels out there ("Design", "Meister", "Automatic" and no label). Anyhow, I like it, and I guess I'll refer to it as Martin Bill, Max Bill's similar brother.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

New strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anxietyprone

Max Bills watches definitely have a distinctive and attractive look.


----------



## ragp13

Hi all,

New to the forum and new as an owner of a Max Bill Automatic. I love the aesthetics of the watch, but there's something I noticed about the numbers on the clock's face which I am wondering about.

I noticed the numbers '2' (also in the 12) and '5' seem to be thicker at certain parts. For the 5, especially the lower right curve. For the 2, it's mostly the top (right).

I took a photo with flash to try and highlight what I mean:

On some of the images on the internet of other Automatics I've seen similar variances in thickness, whereas in others it not noticeable at all. Hence I wondered if others could share their perspective on this.

Is it supposed to be like this, or could this be a production flaw?


----------



## ragp13

Hmm. Sorry for not having turned the photo. I can't seem to find a button to edit a the post either.


----------



## Flatspotter




----------



## ragp13

ragp13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to the forum and new as an owner of a Max Bill Automatic. I love the aesthetics of the watch, but there's something I noticed about the numbers on the clock's face which I am wondering about.
> 
> I noticed the numbers '2' (also in the 12) and '5' seem to be thicker at certain parts. For the 5, especially the lower right curve. For the 2, it's mostly the top (right).
> 
> I took a photo with flash to try and highlight what I mean:
> 
> On some of the images on the internet of other Automatics I've seen similar variances in thickness, whereas in others it not noticeable at all. Hence I wondered if others could share their perspective on this.
> 
> Is it supposed to be like this, or could this be a production flaw?


The watch deserved better photos


----------

